# intake filter + MAF PARKINGLOT INSTALL!, wtf is the ERG valve?



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

lol ok... yesterday me and my friend went to bestbuy and i copped some new speakers - installed those bad boys right in the parking lot. lol yes i popped my door panels off and all that shit and did it in the parking lot.

afterwards i was like can you install an intake filter + MAF in the parking lot too? so i went and bought one, and he did it in the parking lot. the guy inside autozone was wondering wtf we were doing out there so he came out to supervise. there in a little black box behind the intake box which turns out to be the ERG or EGR valve? am i correct? leading off of this is a black tube going to the intake box, you with me? so i left that just hanging - is that safe? or should i plug it or should i connect it to something else? the guy said just to plug it.

also... there is like the air sensor or some shit that was connected to the airbox... the guy said that i can tap this right into the plastic intake tube.

what do you guys think i should do?



and to anyone who has a stock 240 fastback with the ka24e - spend at least $40 on a damn filter for yourself - there isnt a noticeable HP increase, but you will definitely feel your car accelorate and respond to the gas much faster... as well as sound a hell of a lot nicer. do it. it's only 40 bux. :thumbup:


----------



## eug718 (May 26, 2005)

Hey there. I have a pic right now of a part of my engine bay. Tomorrow I can take another picture of the MAF and the wire conneted to the stock air box close up if you want. Picture taken with my cell phone.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

The box is the AIV (Air Intake Valve) i believe. It is there to put air (Oxygen) into the exhaust to help heat up the CAT when you first get in your car. I installed a K&N filter on the end of the stock intake piping along time ago. I plugged the AIV, and attached the temp sensor with the sensor in the air filter (hard to explain with out a pic). I didnt notice much if any difference after, but my engine at the time was on its last leg. It passed emissions plugged, and later completely removed and the hole in the exhaust plugged. Its not needed as long as you get your emissions tests done when your car is already warmed up, even then it would most likely pass with out it. Just keep your old box incase you need it down the road.


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

EGR is the exhaust gas recirulation valve. what it does is sends some exhaust gases back into the intake track to burn off any fuel that didn't get burned the first time around. it's all got to with emissions. 

by removing it or plugging it people claim to get HP gains, but I highly doubt you'll pass emissions without it. you'll definitely fail the visual inspection.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

luka said:


> EGR is the exhaust gas recirulation valve. what it does is sends some exhaust gases back into the intake track to burn off any fuel that didn't get burned the first time around. it's all got to with emissions.
> 
> by removing it or plugging it people claim to get HP gains, but I highly doubt you'll pass emissions without it. you'll definitely fail the visual inspection.


If you remove the whole system and make it look like it was never there, typical emissions inspection people would not know the difference, however, if you remove the ERG it may cause the MAF to not read properly and may affect the idle in the car, I have done this to my car, noticed the car felt a little peppier because it was using all cold air for the intake not recirculated.
The only thing that will really happen is the idle may go up and down once the engine is warm.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well the EGR does not plug into the Air Box, the exhaust gas would be to hot to be pumped into the plastic. The EGR goes from the Exhaust header around the back of the engine and into the EGR valve. The Part that goes into the Air box is the AIV.









You can remove both your AIV and EGR and the car should run fine. You will most likely pass with the AIV removed, but it would be hard to pass with out the EGR.


----------

